# Change boot order in moboot



## clshores (Oct 19, 2011)

I want to change the default OS from WebOS to Cyanogenmod. What are the steps to chage the boot order?

Thanks!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

The default boot option has always been CyanogenMod on my TP.  Yours is coming up w/webOS as the default in the boot menu? If I don't touch the TP after booting up, it goes into CM7 automatically. Doesn't yours do the same?


----------



## clshores (Oct 19, 2011)

Nope, in highlights WebOS and if it times out it loads WebOS.


----------



## cyber16 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'd like to know how that bad install happened 
I know i read that it can be changed on xda forums


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Open the moboot.zip file. Read the readme.


----------



## jl434 (Oct 19, 2011)

I used abd shell, then:

mount -o rw,remount /
mkdir /boot
mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p13 /boot

Finally:

echo Cyanogenmod > /boot/moboot.default


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

jl434 said:


> I used abd shell, then:
> 
> mount -o rw,remount /
> mkdir /boot
> ...


When I did mine a while back I added in: "rm /boot/moboot.default" before the echo command to remove the existing moboot.default file


----------



## clshores (Oct 19, 2011)

The ABD suggestion worked. Thanks for the help. I love this community where you can almost always get the information or help you need without the whining and complaining you get at some other forums.


----------



## schwatter (Oct 16, 2011)

I tryed all the same but my baby is a *****.
I used first reinstall with acme, then i tried adb over usb and also over wireless. Connected fine and
i also can perform all commands, but always without luck. Still get webos at the first place.


----------



## zed85 (Oct 3, 2011)

jl434 said:


> I used abd shell, then:
> 
> mount -o rw,remount /
> mkdir /boot
> ...


Did the same lines you did... but still WebOS is selected default...
How come?


----------



## Jasoraso (Jul 4, 2011)

before the echo command, do:

rm /boot/moboot.default

this will erase the old moboot file, then the echo command will create a new one ...


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

echo the actual name with quotes.

the kernel is uImage.CyanogenMod so

echo "CyanogenMod" >/boot/moboot.default


----------



## schwatter (Oct 16, 2011)

Nburnes said:


> echo the actual name with quotes.
> 
> the kernel is uImage.CyanogenMod so
> 
> echo "CyanogenMod" >/boot/moboot.default


ok, that was the trick, and also doing it over wifi.
I remeber i looked in the readme and did it with "CyanogenMod" ,
but usb was problem too.


----------



## mnoram (Oct 13, 2011)

I can't for the life of me get /boot to mount as writeable anymore. I'm on CM9 and every folder in / is writeable except for /boot. "Failed - Read-only file system". Tried adb remount, tried root explorers, tried chmod, changing permission in es file explorer etc. no love. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mounts and storage, mount /boot.


----------



## mnoram (Oct 13, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Mounts and storage, mount /boot.


Yeah tried that in CWM







I thought it might have been the full partition issue but I'm not allowed to delete files either. (moboot background .tga for example)

Fixed. This may be simple for most folks but some of us need a little help.


```
<br />
adb shell<br />
fuser -m /boot/<br />
```
 fuser might give a PID# of processes using the partition. If so then do the kill otherwise skip to umount.


```
<br />
kill -9 PID#<br />
umount /boot<br />
mount -t ext3 /dev/block/mmcblk0p13 /boot<br />
```
At that point it was remounted as writeable and I could change default, boot order etc.


----------



## VeggieVampire (Aug 3, 2012)

OK, well I wasn't paying attention when you said you have to be in abd shell .... this is what I did when moboot didn't have the /boot/moboot.default in it. It looks for the default OS so WebOS is it.

in android go to your favorites terminal app

su - root
adb shell
mount -o remount,rw /boot
echo "CyanogenMod" > /boot/moboot.default


----------



## SmaShT (Mar 4, 2012)

Or just download Cyboot on PreWare and change the default option there. That was easy.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

SmaShT said:


> Or just download Cyboot on PreWare and change the default option there. That was easy.


Or download Rom Toolbox and use the root browser to browse to the /boot folder and edit the moboot.default file to read:  CyanogenMod


----------

